
Distributed TensorFlow (DTF) Guide - tmulc18
https://github.com/tmulc18/Distributed-TensorFlow-Guide
======
zljsdtc
Great Distributed TensorFlow Guide, worth following through and getting things
set up.

------
imcomking
Nice work. This is very important and advanced guide for most ML researchers.

